# PIC REQUEST: How did you go about mounting your USRT direct port kit on the 1.8t?



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

mine is going on the 034 manifold. Already have the bosses drilled, nozzles plumbed, etc. Looking for how you may have mounted the manifold, utilized the "tuner" gauge (did you keep it in the engine compartment? Only use it for testing), etc. 

Also, toying with keeping two solenoids in my system. Already had one (stage 3 snow performance setup with dual nozzles previously). Thought about using the USRT one for the direct port only and having the other off the supply line for the pre throttle body/IAT nozzle. 

Any pics of your mounting for the USRT kit would be awesome!


Thanks in advance!

Joe


----------

